# [SOLVED] - rebooting server = mrtg/snmp graph spikes

## Rammoth

Whenever I reboot my gentoo linux server which is always up2date (emerge --sync ; emerge -uD world), after reboot, I am greeted with these outragous max figure spikes, can anyone tell me what is causing this? It royally pisses me off because after a new kernel recompile or some other reason to reboot, my entire snmp graphs get royally rooted due to these outragous spikes. I've even disconnected the network cards physically and rebooted it, every so often on reboot, these massive spikes occur, and it occurs on both interfaces, not just one. I'll get a 14mB/sec spike on both interfaces for no reason!!

What irritates me, is I've got 2 Fedora Core 2 boxes exactly identical configuration (hardware and snmp/mrtg) and I get no such issues. It leads me to believe possibly snmp is screwing itself as it shuts down and vixie cron happens to probe it with mrtg and bam, crap figures, however, this is just my guess.

I've googled/searched this forum to no avail.

Can anyone help!?

Config is as follows, mrtg is executed at a 5 minute interval by vixie-cron with these options

net-analyzer/net-snmp

      Latest version available: 5.2.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 5.2.1-r1

NIC Modules:

e100 (eth0)

tg3 (eth1)

snmp config:

com2sec local   127.0.0.0/8             public

group MyROGroup v1      local

group MyROGroup v2c     local

group MyROGroup usm     local

view all        included        .1      80

access MyROGroup ""     any     noauth  exact   all     none    none

mrtg.conf:

WorkDir: /var/www/bluefusion/admin/mrtg

Options[_]: growright

EnableIPv6: no

#### LAN Interface ####

Target[lan]: 2:public@127.0.0.1:

SetEnv[lan]: MRTG_INT_IP="192.168.115.1" MRTG_INT_DESCR="eth0"

MaxBytes[lan]: 125000000

Options[lan]: growright nopercent nobanner nolegend

Title[lan]: Traffic Analysis for LAN Interface

PageTop[lan]: <H1>Traffic Analysis for LAN Interface</H1>

#### Internet Interface ####

Target[inet]: 3:public@127.0.0.1:

SetEnv[inet]: MRTG_INT_IP="" MRTG_INT_DESCR="eth1"

MaxBytes[inet]: 12500000

Options[inet]: growright nopercent nobanner nolegend

Title[inet]: Traffic Analysis for Internet Interface

PageTop[inet]: <H1>Traffic Analysis for Internet Interface</H1>

Clicky showing outragous spike.Last edited by Rammoth on Sat Oct 01, 2005 1:50 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Rammoth

Anyone  :Question: 

----------

## Rammoth

*Bump*

----------

## Rammoth

*Nudge*

----------

## rum

Maybe there is a reason.

Setup a script that monitors the output and do a ps -ef or netstat -nap and print the output somewhere.

----------

## Rammoth

I've tried and tried and googled and banged my head.

I can find no good reason that when I reboot the box it spikes to 100% usage like this.

Anyone  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Rammoth

I've enabled logging.

Before reboot/spike

2005-10-01 01:56:47 -- --snpo: SNMPGet from public@127.0.0.1: -- ifInOctets.2,ifOutOctets.2,sysUptime,sysName

2005-10-01 01:56:47 -- --snpo: SNMPfound -- '1080456', '4432131', '0:02:52', 'server'

2005-10-01 01:56:47 -- --snpo: run snmpget from ifInOctets&ifOutOctets:public@127.0.0.1

 After reboot (now logging bad spike) 

2005-10-01 02:00:02 -- --snpo: SNMPGet from public@127.0.0.1: -- ifInOctets.2,ifOutOctets.2,sysUptime,sysName

2005-10-01 02:00:02 -- --snpo: SNMPfound -- '567301', '1249648', '0:01:38', 'server'

2005-10-01 02:00:02 -- --snpo: run snmpget from ifInOctets&ifOutOctets:public@127.0.0.1

2005-10-01 02:05:02 -- --snpo: SNMPGet from public@127.0.0.1: -- ifInOctets.2,ifOutOctets.2,sysUptime,sysName

2005-10-01 02:05:02 -- --snpo: SNMPfound -- '985012', '2615845', '0:06:37', 'server'

2005-10-01 02:05:02 -- --snpo: run snmpget from ifInOctets&ifOutOctets:public@127.0.0.1

2005-10-01 02:10:01 -- --snpo: SNMPGet from public@127.0.0.1: -- ifInOctets.2,ifOutOctets.2,sysUptime,sysName

2005-10-01 02:10:01 -- --snpo: SNMPfound -- '1141266', '3022079', '0:11:36', 'server'

2005-10-01 02:10:01 -- --snpo: run snmpget from ifInOctets&ifOutOctets:public@127.0.0.1

Surely someone knows why it's spiking like this?! Help!

----------

## Rammoth

Anyone? Please?! I've been trying to solve this mystery for ... forever!

----------

## kargig

paste us the part of the .log file that creates the spike...

check the time you get the spike...and extract that part from the log file and paste it here....

I'm sure the explanation is right there...

btw...read this: http://lists.ee.ethz.ch/mrtg/msg23779.html

it describes your problem...

----------

## Rammoth

 *kargig wrote:*   

> paste us the part of the .log file that creates the spike...
> 
> check the time you get the spike...and extract that part from the log file and paste it here....
> 
> I'm sure the explanation is right there...
> ...

 

Brilliant!

I can't begin to thank you enough, I kept thinking I had a configuration problem! So glad I now know it wasn't.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

*does happy dance*

----------

## kargig

http://people.ee.ethz.ch/~oetiker/webtools/rrdtool/pub/contrib/removespikes.tar.gz

use the force young luke  :Smile: 

----------

